# dalmation/poodle (my first try at Blopens)



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

That is too cute! I'm sure they will get lots of compliments, what fun for the granddaughter. Hopefully she'll send you a picture of the two of them.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

All that cute "poodle-manation" needs is a firetruck! You did such a great job!! (I LOVE a blended topknot, too.) I hope next year the little girl wants to be a zebra.....


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

that looks great.... well done u


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww thats to cute,love the dot around her eye nice touch.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

cute!!!!! love the patch on the eye!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

That is too cute! That poodle/dalmation with definitely get lots of attention!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks everyone! I thought it turned out pretty good  this poodle is not very "well put together" so it's hard to get decent pics of her… but she's the sweetest little thing with the best personality! It's fun to groom her


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That is TOOO awesome!!! Love it!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She certainly will!! Love the spot on the eye; it really makes it! Nice work.
_


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

That's so cool! I have to try those pens on Dana someday!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! What a wonderful fun night that girl is going to have with her poodle! Great memories she'll have forever. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

the blopens are super easy to use!! I am dying for a white standard so I can have more fun with colour! red doesn't work at all


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable! Nice job Heather!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hope they send you pics of the two of them. Would love to see them out trick or treating. You did a great job!


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I love it! You did a good job and she looks adorable.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Old thread alert!!!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Toy poodlelvr said:


> Old thread alert!!!


Oh well, it's good timing for this Halloween!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is good timing. I think this is an adorable look.


----------

